# Prüfungsthema (Klimawandel)



## Shaila (18. Oktober 2010)

In diesem Jahr noch werde ich meine mündliche Abschlussprüfung hinter mich bringen. Zunächst habe ich mir als breites Themenfeld den Bereich Klimawandel herausgesucht. Dies habe ich auch schon mit entsprechenden Lehren abgesprochen. Nun ist das Thema Klimawandel in der Tat viel zu massiv, zum umfangreich und zu lang. Ich habe für die Power Point Präsentation 10 Minuten Zeit. Ich denke das ich mir mehr Gedanken darüber machen muss, nicht zu lange zu halten, als zu kurz. Ich bin nämlich jemand der weit ausholt und gerne mal ein wenig ausschweift.

Ich bin gerade auf Informationssuche, dass heißt ich suche schon einmal alle möglichen Bücher, Texte, Internetseiten, Videos, Bilder und was es sonst noch alles gibt zusammen. So recht kann ich mich aber nicht entscheiden. Das Thema sollte so genau wie möglich eingegrenzt werden um unangenehme Fragen zu einem Randgebiet des eigentlichen Themas von vorneherein zu vermeiden. Ich hatte mir jetzt z.B. überlegt: Mache ich nur über die Treibhaustheorien, wobei ich mir da die Frage stelle, ob das nicht zu kurz ist.

Andere Möglichkeiten wären z.B., das ich über Wüstenausbreitung oder Dürren präsentiere oder über Gletscherschmelzen. Das ich mir eben spezielle Klimabrennpunkte heraussuche. Ich würde gerne wissen, worüber es eurer Meinung nach am Leichtesten ist darüber zu präsentieren. Es geht mir auch vor allem um die Informationen. Wozu kann ich viele sachliche und gute Informationen finden ? Bin gespannt auf eure Tipps.


----------



## Rhokan (18. Oktober 2010)

Nur aus Interesse, ist es für die FÜK-Prüfung? Wenn ja kann ich dir Anhand vom Ablauf der Prüfung besser Bescheid geben als so


----------



## Shaila (18. Oktober 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Nur aus Interesse, ist es für die FÜK-Prüfung? Wenn ja kann ich dir Anhand vom Ablauf der Prüfung besser Bescheid geben als so



Jetzt müsste man erst einmal wissen was eine FÜK-Prüfung sein soll.


----------



## Rhokan (18. Oktober 2010)

Mündliche Realschulabschlussprüfung in Baden-Württemberg in Form eines Referates, gibts aber erst seit 3 Jahren.
Ich hab mich einfach mal darauf verlassen das du den Mist auch machen musst.^^


----------



## Shaila (18. Oktober 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Mündliche Realschulabschlussprüfung in Baden-Württemberg in Form eines Referates, gibts aber erst seit 3 Jahren



Ja, ich denke das ist vergleichbar. Also ich gehe in Hessen auf die Realschule und muss eben eine mündliche Abschlussprüfung absolvieren in Form eines Referates/Präsentation.


----------



## Adalin (18. Oktober 2010)

Hört sich wohl eher nach Haupt-/Real-/Abitursprüfung an 
Wenn ja kann ich vielleicht auch ein bisschen beisteuern. Habe erst letztes Jahr meinen Realschulabschluss gemacht


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie du dir das vorgestellt hast, aber folgende Dinge sollten umbedingt drin sein :

1. Erklärung Treibhauseffekt <--- Antrophogener und natürlicher Treibhauseffekt
 Auf den antrophogenen Treibhauseffekt würde ich noch genauer eingehen , da dieser eig der ''schlimmere'' der beiden ist  

2. Die Ursachen 
3. Die verschiedenen Gase
3. mögliche Folgen


edit : Wenn du mit Powerpoint arbeitest sollten am besten auch ein paar Grafiken rein.


----------



## Adalin (18. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ...



Würde ich auch so machen, vielleicht noch als letztes Thema die Verhinderung solcher Folgen bzw. Bekämpfung durch Forschung etc.


----------



## Shaila (18. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie du dir das vorgestellt hast, aber folgende Dinge sollten umbedingt drin sein :
> 
> 1. Erklärung Treibhauseffekt <--- Antrophogener und natürlicher Treibhauseffekt
> Auf den antrophogenen Treibhauseffekt würde ich noch genauer eingehen , da dieser eig der ''schlimmere'' der beiden ist
> ...



Ja, ich habe mir zunächst überlegt, ob ich eben nur über die beiden Treibhaustheorien präsentieren will, oder aber über direkte Klimabrennpunkte auf der Erde, wie z.B. Sibirien. Das mit den Gasen ist natürlich eine geniale Idee, an die hatte ich im ersten Moment gar nicht gedacht. Wenn ich die beiden Theorien + die Gase beschreiben/präsentieren würde, könnte es ganz gut hinkommen mit den 10 Minuten. Das Wichtigste ist halt, das genügend gute Informationsquellen vorhanden sind.

P.S: Der Inhalt wird am Stärksten bewertet, neben Medieneinsatz und Präsentationsweise etc. deswegen ist dies am Wichtigsten.


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

Du solltest dich auch auf evtl. Fragen gefasst machen. 

Ich weiß nicht wie das an deiner Schule ist ... aber wenn man bei meinem Lehrer ne Frage nicht beantworten kann bekommt man 1 Note schlechter. 

Die beliebtesten Fragen zu dem Thema sind wie gesagt Fragen über die Unterschiede zwischen dem antrophogenen und dem natürlichen Treibhauseffekt, Ozonloch und wissenschaftl. Entwicklung.

e: achso, du hast nur 10 min Zeit ? 
eig viel zu wenig für so ein Umfangreiches Thema . 
Ja, dann dürfte das eig reichen ... Erklärungen, Grafiken, Unterschiede und Gase. Sollte für 10 min reichen.


----------



## Asayur (18. Oktober 2010)

Und noch einen ganz wichtigen Tipp, den ich für den Lehrabschluss bekommen habe für den mündlichen Teil: Sprich die komplette Zeit durch, wenn du sprichst können sie dir keine/ kaum Fragen stellen


----------



## Shaila (18. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Du solltest dich auch auf evtl. Fragen gefasst machen.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie das an deiner Schule ist ... aber wenn man bei meinem Lehrer ne Frage nicht beantworten kann bekommt man 1 Note schlechter.
> 
> Die beliebtesten Fragen zu dem Thema sind wie gesagt Fragen über die Unterschiede zwischen dem antrophogenen und dem natürlichen Treibhauseffekt, Ozonloch und wissenschaftl. Entwicklung.



Also mir wurde es jetzt so geschildert, dass die Lehrer am Ende z.B. auf eine Note 2 kommen. Dann stellen sie dir noch Fragen, wenn du diese gut beantworten kannst, verdienst du dir die 1, wenn nicht hast du Pech und bleibst auf der 2, wenn du wirklich gar keine Anworten weisst, was aber im Grunde ziemlich unwahrscheinlich sein sollte, dann fällst du um eine Note. Es werden themenbezogene Fragen gestellt, aber eben auch Fragen, die so ein bisschen am Kernthema vorbeigehen. Deswegen wird ja immer wieder gesagt, man soll mit äußerster Vorsicht den Themennamen benennen und es sehr eingrenzen.

Edit:



Haggelo schrieb:


> e: achso, du hast nur 10 min Zeit ?
> eig viel zu wenig für so ein Umfangreiches Thema .
> Ja, dann dürfte das eig reichen ... Erklärungen, Grafiken, Unterschiede und Gase. Sollte für 10 min reichen.



Eben, die 10 Minuten stellen die große Schwierigkeit da, es darf nicht zu kurz und auch nicht zu lang sein, aber zu kurz wird es ohnehin nicht werden bei so einem Thema, es gilt es so einzugrenzen, damit es möglichst kurz ist. Und der Tipp über mir ist klasse, den merke ich mir, danke.


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Und noch einen ganz wichtigen Tipp, den ich für den Lehrabschluss bekommen habe für den mündlichen Teil: Sprich die komplette Zeit durch, wenn du sprichst können sie dir keine/ kaum Fragen stellen



Hab ich schon versucht, bei meinem Lehrer funzt das nicht , der hat keine Probleme damit mich, oder andere, mitten im Satz zu unterbrechen und Fragen zu stellen.
Zumindest in der 11.... in der 10. ging das noch ganz gut, stimmt .


was ich damit sagen will ... es kommt auf den Lehrer an !


edit


> Also mir wurde es jetzt so geschildert, dass die Lehrer am Ende z.B. auf eine Note 2 kommen. Dann stellen sie dir noch Fragen, wenn du diese gut beantworten kannst, verdienst du dir die 1, wenn nicht hast du Pech und bleibst auf der 2, wenn du wirklich garkeine Anworten weisst, was aber im Grunde ziemlich unwahrscheinlich sein sollte, dann fällst du um eine Note. Es werden Themenbezogene Fragen gestellt, aber eben auch Fragen, die so ein bisschen am Kernthema vorbeigehen. Deswegen wird ja immer wieder gesagt, man soll mit äußerster Vorsicht den Themennamen benennen und es sehr eingrenzen.


Naja, du kannst dich ja auch auf Fragen vorbereiten, ohne diese in deinen Vortrag einzubauen.


----------



## Adalin (18. Oktober 2010)

Das mit den Noten zu den Fragen kommt allein auf die Lehrer an.
Habe meine Abschlussprüfung über die Physikalischen Eigenschaften der Sonne gemacht und hatte dabei 2 Physiklehrer + 1 Lehrer von der Verwaltung (Kann auch der Schulleiter sein) im Kremium sitzen.

Die fragen dich am Anfang obs dir gut geht und dann kannste los legen.
Die lassen dir normalerweise 10 (+-2) Minuten zum erzählen. Das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Geh zuhause nen paar mal deine Präsentation durch und Kürze oder Verlängere sie bei Bedarf.

Am Ende wenn du fertig bist, stellen dir die 3 Lehrer unterschiedlich Fragen. Bei mir warens eigentlich ganz simple Fragen, die ich während der Präsentation nicht ganz erläutert hatte. 

Nachdem alles durch ist darfst du kurz raus gehen und die 3 beraten sich für 5-6Minuten. Im Endeffekt bekam ich die Note 1- durch eben kleine fachtechnische Fehler (die bei einer Physikprüfung ja irgendwie nicht unvermeidlich sind ;D). 

Die Prüfung an sich ist wirklich nicht schwer. Die wichtigsten Punkte sind immerhin:

-Die Laune deiner Lehrer
-Dein rethorisches Können (Ob du viel auf deine Merkzettel schaust und ohne zu stottern redest)
-Deine Kompetenz und das Vermitteln dieser

Um den Rest mach dir keine Sorgen 

Edit: 

Hatte Anfangs auch Probleme die 10-15Minuten einzuhalten. Habe dann allerdings nacheinander raus gekürzt und der Rest ergab sich.
Dazu sollte ich vielleicht sagen das ich nur Overhead-Folien benutzt habe, da mir das ganze mit Powerpoint zu aufwändig war und allein durch das ganze Klicken etc mir irgendwie zu viel Zeit verging.


----------



## Shaila (18. Oktober 2010)

Adalin schrieb:


> Das mit den Noten zu den Fragen kommt allein auf die Lehrer an.
> Hatte meine Abschlussprüfung über die Physikalischen Eigenschaften der Sonne gemacht und hatte 2 Physiklehrer + 1 Lehrer von der Verwaltung im Kremium sitzen.
> 
> Die fragen dich am Anfang obs dir gut geht und dann kannste los legen.
> ...



Also ihr werdet lachen, aber ich halte meine Präsentation ohne Merkzettel, esseidenn es kommen große Zahlenwerte oder Ähnliches vor. Aber ansonsten haben mich Merkzettel immer nur aus der Fassung gebracht, da habe ich sie einfach komplett weggelassen...und es nie bereut, habe im Schnitt immer eine 1 - 2 auf Präsentationen, seltener eine 3. Ich denke was Ausdruck und Körpersprache betrifft, so stellt das bei mir auch kein Problem da, meine Klassenkameraden scherzen immer, ich solle Politiker werden. 

Nur leider wird dies eben nicht so stark bewertet wie der Inhalt. Und was halt auf jedenfall nicht vorkommen sollte, das man mittendrin aufhören muss aufgrund überschrittener Zeit, wie viele Gase müsste ich da denn beschreiben, denk ihr nicht es wird zu lang ?


----------



## Adalin (18. Oktober 2010)

Zu den Merkzetteln nochmal:

Mich ham die Dinger auch nur ausm Konzept gebracht.
Hab sie leider aber auch gebraucht da ich viele große Zahlenwerte und Begriffe hatte und dann kam es auch mal vor das man erstmal alle Zettel durchgekramt hat, bis man die richtige Stelle gefunden hatte -.- . 

Ich weiß leider nicht wieviel Gase du beschreiben musst. Habe mich mit dem Thema Klimawandel nicht so tief befasst.


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2010)

Würde dir raten, mal den Film "Eine unbequeme Wahrheit" von Al Gore anzuschauen.
Glaub den gibts auch irgendwo im Netz.

Jedenfalls dann versuchen das wichtigste zusammenzufassen und auf 10 Minuten unterzubringen, in verkürzter Variante. Glaube da hättest du dann das wichtigste drin. Der Film war jedenfalls relativ aufschlussreich.


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> wie viele Gase müsste ich da denn beschreiben, denk ihr nicht es wird zu lang ?


Die Klimawirksamkeit, besser gesagt die Klimaschädlichkeit der Treibhausgase wird in CO2-Äquivalenten (CO2eq) gemessen. Äquivalent beschreibt die Klimawirksamkeit aller Treibhausgase zusammen. Dabei dient die Klimawirksamkeit von Kohlendioxid als Richtgröße, die anderen Treibhausgase werden entsprechend ihrer spezifischen Wirksamkeit in Teilchen pro Million Teilchen (part per million - ppm) CO2 in Bezug gesetzt. Der Vorteil liegt auf der Hand, die Treibhausgase lassen sich einfach vergleichen. Ein Beispiel: Methan ist 21 mal klimawirksamer als Kohlendioxid. Zehn ppm Methan sind demnach umgerechnet 210 ppm CO2eq.

Quelle: Fokus.de

Die bekanntesten sind eig

C02
CH4
FKW
N20



Aber C02 ist mit Sicherheit das bekannteste, da es am häufigsten gemessen wird. Aber C02 ist nichtmal ansatzsweise so klimawirksam wie FKW oder CH4.
Also das häufig in den Medien verschrieene C02 ist nichtmal ansatzweise so ''schlimm'' wie die anderen Gase 



@ über mir 
Der Film ist wirklich gut, darin solltest du eig alles Wissenswerte über den Klimawandel erfahren, da sich Al Gore schon seit längerem mit dem Thema beschäftigt und der Film ( meine ich ) auch schon Mehrfach ausgezeichnet wurde.


----------



## Shaila (18. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Würde dir raten, mal den Film "Eine unbequeme Wahrheit" von Al Gore anzuschauen.
> Glaub den gibts auch irgendwo im Netz.
> 
> Jedenfalls dann versuchen das wichtigste zusammenzufassen und auf 10 Minuten unterzubringen, in verkürzter Variante. Glaube da hättest du dann das wichtigste drin. Der Film war jedenfalls relativ aufschlussreich.



Ja, habe den Film bereits angeschaut. Er war auch mit einer der ausschlaggebenden Faktoren, die mich zu diesem Thema bewegt haben. Ich mag zeitnahe Themen. Ich mag nicht so langweilige Themen wie z.B. "Die Dogge".


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, habe den Film bereits angeschaut. Er war auch mit einer der ausschlaggebenden Faktoren, die mich zu diesem Thema bewegt haben. Ich mag zeitnahe Themen. Ich mag nicht so langweilige Themen wie z.B. "Die Dogge".



Dann setz dich mitn paar Karteikarten vor den Film und notier das wichtigste, dann zusammenfassen. ^^


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Dann setz dich mitn paar Karteikarten vor den Film und notier das wichtigste, dann zusammenfassen. ^^



Ich würde es aber nicht 1:1 übernehmen, da sich bestimmt der ein oder andere Lehrer den Film auch schon angesehen hat.


edit: Wenn du dir den Film anschauen willst, ihn aber nicht findest kannst du mir gerne eine Pm schicken.


----------



## Rhokan (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde das ungefähr so grob in Ursachen, Folgen, und Gegenmaßnahmen einteilen, allein damit füllst du wahrscheinlich wenn du ausschweifend redest die kurze Zeit die du hast (zumindest wars bei mir so, ich hatte als Thema Architekturstile vom Jahr 0 bis Heute und musste in der Renaissance aufhören weil ich sonst überzogen hätte.... hat trotzdem ne 1 gegeben :>)

Neben dem was du rüberbringst solltest du unbedingt darauf achten WIE du es rüberbringst, ich hab zum Beispiel gebastelte Modellgebäude gezeigt mit typischen Elementen, da könntest du zu Infografiken greifen die z.B. Länder wie Holland heute und in einer "wärmeren Zukunft" zeigen. Dir fällt da aber wahrscheinlich was besseres zu dem Thema ein wie mir. Kritiker des Klimawandels könnte man auch erwähnen, aber schweif da nicht auf, sonst denkt der Lehrer du glaubst selber nicht an das was du erzählst und kreidet dir das an (ging nem Kumpel von mir so)


----------



## Ol@f (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich nehme mal an, dass diese Prüfung im Fach Erdkunde stattfindet. 
Gerade in Erdkunde macht es Sinn einen ganz speziellen Raum zu analysieren (da räumliche Strukturen / Wechselbeziehungen im Vordergrund stehen). Da können dann entsprechende Theorien an einem konkreten Ort erläutert und erörtert werden. Eventuell kann es Sinn machen die Daten deines "speziellen Raumes" mit Deutschland oder der Welt im allgemeinen zu vergleichen (, wenn vorhanden).

"Allgemeines Gelaber" über dieses Thema wird sonst mit Sicherheit viel zu öberflächig und damit schlecht bepunktet, als wenn man Theorien an einen Raum analysiert, da dort viel mehr Denkleistung erbracht wird.

Themen könnten dann sein:
- Einleitung Thema (sehr kurz 1min)
- allgemeine Informationen bzgl. Ort -> topographisch/politisch/wirtschaftlich (ziemlich kurz 2min)
- (derzeitige /zu erwartende) Auswirkungen des Klimawandels am Ort -> Bezug zu Theorien, Ursachen, Folgen, Gegenmaßnahmen [These, Begründung, Beispiel]  - viel mit Quellen arbeiten (lang 5min) 
- eventuell Vergleich mit Dt. / Welt 
- Fazit/Prognose bzgl. des Orts (kurz 2min)
- Quellen

Edit. Übrigens so kannst du eben auch den Film als Primärliteratur angeben ohne im Ganzen zu kopieren und quasi ein Plagiat abzuliefern.


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass diese Prüfung im Fach Erdkunde stattfindet.
> Gerade in Erdkunde macht es Sinn einen ganz speziellen Raum zu analysieren (da räumliche Strukturen / Wechselbeziehungen im Vordergrund stehen). Da können dann entsprechende Theorien an einem konkreten Ort erläutert und erörtert werden. Eventuell. kann es Sinn machen die Daten deines "speziellen Raumes" mit Deutschland oder der Welt im allgemeinen zu vergleichen (, wenn vorhanden).
> 
> "Allgemeines Gelaber" über dieses Thema wird sonst mit Sicherheit viel zu öberflächig und damit schlecht bepunktet, als wenn man Theorien an einen Raum analysiert, da dort viel mehr Denkleistung erbracht wird.



Das könnte ich machen, aber ich denke dazu fehlt mir die Zeit, da ich mich dann ja wieder auf einen Brennpunkt fixieren würde und nicht auf die Effekte an sich.


----------



## Ol@f (19. Oktober 2010)

Doch die würdest du dann erläutern. Mit meiner groben Themeneinteilung solltest du so auch zeitlich hinkommen. Man sollte eben nur wissen, wo man Schwerpunkte legt. Die würden natürlich immernoch aufn den Klimawandel hinzielen, bloß der Raum macht das ganze viel anschaulicher und interessanter. Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass das besser bepunktet wird, als wenn man von allem etwas erzählt.


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe jetzt eine Gliederung erstellt, die mir persönlich ganz gut gefällt:

*1. &#8211; Der Treibhauseffekt und seine Funktion 
* 1.2 &#8211; Natürlicher Treibhauseffekt  
1.3 &#8211; Anthropogener Treibhauseffekt  *
2. &#8211; Ursachen des Treibhauseffektes * *
2.1 &#8211; Zum Großteil erforschte Gase die den anthropogenen Treibhauseffekt antreiben * 
2.1.1 &#8211; Kohlendioxid (CO2)  
2.1.2 &#8211; Fluorchlorkohlenwasserstoff- Verbindungen (FCKW)  
2.1.3 &#8211; Methan (CH4)  
2.1.4 &#8211; Ozon (O3)  
2.1.5 &#8211; Wasserdampf (H2O)  *
2.2 &#8211; Ursachen für die Emission dieser Gase* *
3. &#8211; Mögliche Folgen * *
4. &#8211; Gegenmaßnahmen zur Reduzierung des Treibhauseffektes*


----------



## Ol@f (19. Oktober 2010)

Das ist doch für Erdkunde oder nicht?
2.1 &#8211; Zum Großteil erforschte Gase die den anthropogenen Treibhauseffekt antreiben
2.1.1 &#8211; Kohlendioxid (CO2)
2.1.2 &#8211; Fluorchlorkohlenwasserstoff- Verbindungen (FCKW)
2.1.3 &#8211; Methan (CH4)
2.1.4 &#8211; Ozon (O3)
2.1.5 &#8211; Wasserdampf (H2O)

Das kann man jeweils in ein, zwei Sätze erläutern. Da darf doch nicht dein Schwerpunkt liegen... Das ist einfach nur ein "nice to have", aber geht doch kaum auf die Kernproblematik ein. In Erdkunde geht es um Wechselwirkungen im Raum. Was man als Raum definiert, sei freigegeben. Aber man könnte dies dann auch bspw. mit Stadtentwicklung (Mexiko-City) kombinieren etc... Und das sei nur ein Beispiel, welches aber viele Probleme gleichzeitig anschaulich erläutert. Da könnte man direkt 2.2 / 3 / 4 miteinbringen.


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Das ist doch für Erdkunde oder nicht?
> 2.1 – Zum Großteil erforschte Gase die den anthropogenen Treibhauseffekt antreiben
> 2.1.1 – Kohlendioxid (CO2)
> 2.1.2 – Fluorchlorkohlenwasserstoff- Verbindungen (FCKW)
> ...



Die Gase sind ja auch nicht die Schwerpunkte, sieht vielleicht im ersten Moment so aus. Die Schwerpunkte sind die Theorien selber mit Ursachen und Folgen sowie Gegenmaßnahmen. Und wie bereits gesagt fehlt mir jetzt schon die Zeit vorne und hinten, es ist jetzt schon zu lang. Ich kann unmöglich noch einen bestimmten Raum mit einbringen und darum muss es auch nicht zwingend gehen bei Erdkunde. Man kann die Theorien auch ohne Räume erklären außerdem gehe ich im Bereich "Folgen" auf Punkte in der Welt ein, wo Veränderungen stattfinden.


----------



## Kaputte (19. Oktober 2010)

Sehr wichtig wäre zu sagen, dass der Klimawandel *Nicht *bzw. in zu geringen Maßen durch den Menschen angetrieben werden, als das man "Uns" dafuer verantwortlich machen kann.

Die "Offiziellen" Berichte des ICPP wurden eindeutig wiederlegt!

Für Leute denen so etwas interessiert einfach mal danach googlen, habe erst letztens den Report "Rettung vor den Klimarettern" gelesen, sehr interessant.


MfG Flo

Und viel Erfolg bei deiner Prüfung, du packst das schon


----------



## Ol@f (19. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Man kann die Theorien auch ohne Räume erklären außerdem gehe ich im Bereich "Folgen" auf Punkte in der Welt ein, wo Veränderungen stattfinden.


Kann man, macht es aber dann nicht sehr wertvoll.


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Kaputte schrieb:


> Sehr wichtig wäre zu sagen, dass der Klimawandel *Nicht *bzw. in zu geringen Maßen durch den Menschen angetrieben werden, als das man "Uns" dafuer verantwortlich machen kann.
> 
> Die "Offiziellen" Berichte des ICPP wurden eindeutig wiederlegt!
> 
> ...



Der Einfluss des Menschen auf den Klimawandel bzw. der anthropogene Treibhauseffekt ist weitestgehen anerkannt.


----------



## Rhokan (20. Oktober 2010)

> Sehr wichtig wäre zu sagen, dass der Klimawandel *Nicht *bzw. in zu geringen Maßen durch den Menschen angetrieben werden, als das man "Uns" dafuer verantwortlich machen kann.



Genau auf sowas hab ich schon oben hingewiesen, man sollte einfach nicht von der Schulbuchmeinung abrücken, der Schuss geht nämlich viel zu leicht nach hinten los.
Wie die eigene Meinung ist, ist egal so lange du den Lehrer erzählst was sie hören wollen und du deine Noten bekommst.



Rhokan schrieb:


> Kritiker des Klimawandels könnte man auch erwähnen, aber schweif da nicht auf, sonst denkt der Lehrer du glaubst selber nicht an das was du erzählst und kreidet dir das an (ging nem Kumpel von mir so)


----------

